# Urns



## Spinartist (Oct 2, 2016)

Trio of urns for an order from a funeral home.
My friend's mother, in another state, passed away so I gave him a partially finished urn to finish that I started years ago & prolly never would complete. He took it to the funeral home & they asked where he got it & told them we made it. They asked if we could make more & want all that we could provide them!!
3 previous ones have sold so far & they want 5 more now, so 2 more to cut.
I cut shapes & hollowed & sanded. Sending to buddy so he can cut & fit tops & apply finish & get$$$. The urns each hold over 200 cubic inches.
2 on left are old Norfolk Island Pine. Right is Indian Rosewood from hurricane Katrina in Ft. Lauderdale, Fl. 2005

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 2, 2016)

Indian Rosewood from hurricane Katrina in Ft. Lauderdale, Fl. 2005

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 2, 2016)

You look very comfy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 2, 2016)

Love that IRW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow, those are awesome! Are the kids just pressure fit or are they threaded?


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Wow, those are awesome! Are the kids just pressure fit or are they threaded?



Dang George, is that how y'all treat kids there???????? Tony


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 3, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Wow, those are awesome! Are the kids just pressure fit or are they threaded?




Pressure fit. Funeral home said threaded lid not needed since they glue tops on. Ok with me. Takes less time to do!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 3, 2016)

Gotta keep them kids under pressure! They grow better that way! 

Man that's awesome that you don't have to thread them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2016)

There is a reason they glue lids on!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

How do you measure the capacity?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 5, 2016)

Since you're using large chunks of wood that I would assume aren't completely dry, do you have to rough turn and let dry out then return?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice work! I considered trying to make urns for funeral homes, but never have followed through on it, seems like a good gig... and the demand will continue to grow lol...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 5, 2016)

very well done 
they all look very nice, but that Indian Rosewood is going to be spectacular once the finish is applied
would be cool if your buddy would send you pics of all once they've gotten a finish on them


----------

